# Reducir velocidad en motor de secarropas



## sebaxdiy (Sep 22, 2009)

Hola amigos, soy sebastián de Buenos Aires. Entre leyendo y decidi registrarme 

El tema es el siguiente: construi un equipo para insolar matrices de serigrafia, y le acople un extractor que hice con un motor de secarropas (marca kohinoor) y una paleta de ventilador recortada; ahora mi requerimiento de refrigeración disminuyó, por lo que quiero disminuir la velocidad de dicho motor.

No se de qué tipo es el motor, quizas es característico de su aplicacion (secarropas), alguien me puede ayudar? bastará con un dimmer de ventilador'?

muchas gracias!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

clarisimo. tienes que hacerte un dimmer o recortador de picos de tension con un triac TIC226D y listo, un par de capacitores unas resistencias y un pote.

puedes hacer que gire tan lento como quieras.


----------



## sebaxdiy (Sep 22, 2009)

hola DJ, me podes orientar un poco?, jamas incursione en la electronica, pero supongo poder ahora je. es sencillo? como seria el diagrama¿


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

apa!!! entonces mi unico consejo:

CUIDADO!! pq es un circuito simple pero a 220v.

ahi t paso el esquema y el pcb, y fotos de como lo tengo montado yo.

saludos.


----------



## sebaxdiy (Sep 22, 2009)

bárbaro che, influye la potencia del motor? vos lo usaste con un motor similar?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 22, 2009)

claro que lo mas importante es la potencia del motor...pero ese triac tolera unos 1750 watts a 220V son 8A, te basta y te sobra. disipalo con un pequeño pedazo de metal, no necesita gran disipacion.


----------



## sebaxdiy (Sep 22, 2009)

buenísimo! muchas gracias de verdad, voy a conseguirme las cosas y a ver que sale, saludoss

seba


----------



## brancaalex (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola Como estas ? Te hago una consulta, estoy con el tema de bajarle las revoluciones a un secarropas, al bajarle las revoluciones, esto hace que me suba el amperaje, no ? no me puede quemar el motor ?

Te cuento yo lo tengo que usar para secar lechuga y es lo que me recomendaron, porque no existe ninguno indistrial de menos de 2000 U$

gracias


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 25, 2013)

Fijensé que el motor tenga carbones, como los de los taladros. Así si funciona bien el dimmer. En algunos ventiladores con motores de inducción pero con condensador permanente, funcionan algo. En los otros motores NO.


----------



## brancaalex (Jun 26, 2013)

Pero entonces lo que plantean antes no esta bien, porque el motor del Koinor no tiene carbones .......


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2013)

brancaalex dijo:


> Pero entonces lo que plantean antes no esta bien, porque el motor del Koinor no tiene carbones .......


 
Pero el motor de koinor no es un motor de inducción convencional , tiene mucho resbalamiento , fijate que tarda como 15 segundos en llegar a velocidad de régimen.

Tenés varias opciones , o ponerle un motor de lavarropas con carbones , o hacerle otra reducción adicional a polea + correa


----------



## supermiguel (Nov 24, 2021)

Hola. Comenten si ya probaron el circuito en esos motores. Tengo uno también y se vén muy bién construidos, parecen eternos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2021)

supermiguel dijo:


> Hola. Comenten si ya probaron el circuito en esos motores. Tengo uno también y se vén muy bién construidos, parecen eternos.


Publica una imagen de *TU *motor.

*No *todos los motores responden por igual al intento de regular velocidad.


----------



## FerRub_San Miguel (Abr 2, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pero el motor de koinor no es un motor de inducción convencional , tiene mucho resbalamiento , fijate que tarda como 15 segundos en llegar a velocidad de régimen.
> 
> Tenés varias opciones , o ponerle un motor de lavarropas con carbones , o hacerle otra reducción adicional a polea + correa


¡Bárbaro! No sabía qué tipo de motor traen los secarropas, antes de desarmar el mío. Creía que era con carbones. 
¡Gracias!


----------

